# Stopping and red lights and seeing stop signs...



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh my!

I believe this over has hacked the software to unlock the dormant features that are obviously in beta still. Cool nonetheless!

Stopping at a red light (skip to about 1:28)






Stop sign detection


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111091334679592960


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Niiiiice!

Here's another video green just posted (from someone else) showing a Model S stopping at a stop sign:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111124951883567106
(Note: the YouTube video is unlisted, so expect it to disappear soon...)


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Pretty cool to see this functionality in the real world even though it’s far from perfect at this point.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Very cool to see this, but I think it illustrates how far it has to go. In the video that @SoFlaModel3 posted, at 5:12 you can see that the car detected the red light, but apparently didn't detect the stop line and the driver had to disengage as the car proceeded into the crosswalk (probably related to the late stopping that @Bokonon's video showed.

Here it detected a green light, although intermittently, even though it's clearly red (wonder if the sun shining on the light at just the right angle is to blame?)










And then a few seconds later, this condition happened which I was wondering about. Makes you wonder how intelligent the system will have to be to determine which light applies to which lane you are in on city streets. Notice it again is thinking it's green. In completely unattended mode without the car ahead, this could be bad!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Oh my!
> 
> I believe this over has hacked the software to unlock the dormant features that are obviously in beta still. Cool nonetheless!
> 
> ...


He's the same one that has been posting many videos over the past year or so showing all the objects autopilot tracks. All very interesting stuff.

A certain someone has the ability to root computers and has done so for a few lucky folks over in TMC, and once rooted they can then turn on hidden functionality like red light mode (which has been present in all our software, dormant since at least the fall). You can imagine I'm very jealous. But not with Model 3, Tesla cranked the security up a notch in our cars!


----------

